# Ford 6.0 Powerstroke



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Is there anyone here that knows how to work on Ford 6.0 powerstroke diesels?


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Whats wrong with it? coolant coming out your exhaust?


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

No not anymore, all he** broke loose on it last year and they fixed the egr cooler and other things. Im having a hard time starting it when its cold, when warm its usually not a problem. Im just hearing alot of nightmares with the 6.0 and i was thinking about buying the egr delete kit and better head studs. Only problem is i really dont know how to work on diesels so I was looking for a diesel mechanic :thumbup:.


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

To be honest they dont have to be a diesel mechanic, just looking for someone that knows about these engines that can give me advice or tips on how to make it right. Thanks Josh for answering my post


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

If it's an 03 or 04 you should definatly do the studs and egr delete. 

From what I read you have to pull the cab to do the head studs though. I have heard of some making special homemade tools and managing without but it seems almost impossible. 

I heard horror stories of the 03 and 04 6.0 and have avoided een looking at them. Saw a 03 King Ranch for $9000 with a 6.0 Nice truck but you got to figure they are trying to dump it because of the motor. 

Good luck. I think once you get teh EGR and head studs done you will have a decent motor though. 

As far as cold starting maybe your glow plugs?


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

I've personally owned an '03 6.0 and it was the biggest piece of junk. It did fine when it was running. The trouble is I couldn't keep it running much. Everytime I spoke to a mechanic they would just shake their head. When I went to trade it every dealer would just shake their head. Do yourself a favor and find someone to dump it on and get it out of your life. I spent over $15,000 in two years after it passed 100k miles before I came to my senses and traded it. Yes cold starting is probably a glow plug - if not an injector. An injector going bad will cause a rough idle after the truck fires up.


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

The truck is a 06 with 69,000 miles on it. SO far the only issue with it is it turns over longer than normal to start when cold. Once it starts, it runs great. Seachaser and Sniper, i appreciate it. I have it now so i have to hold on to it for awhile so i will just cross my fingers.


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

I had the same problem with my 07 two weeks ago then it would not start. Turned out it was a fuse and short in the wiring harness...they fixed it for free even though not under warranty... It was hard to cold start...then it would not start...sounds like the same problem.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Seachaser 186 said:


> I've personally owned an '03 6.0 and it was the biggest piece of junk. It did fine when it was running. The trouble is I couldn't keep it running much. Everytime I spoke to a mechanic they would just shake their head. When I went to trade it every dealer would just shake their head. Do yourself a favor and find someone to dump it on and get it out of your life. I spent over $15,000 in two years after it passed 100k miles before I came to my senses and traded it. Yes cold starting is probably a glow plug - if not an injector. An injector going bad will cause a rough idle after the truck fires up.


 

I would have to agree with you 100%. I traded my 2003 F350 6.0 Dually a couple of months ago. Issue after issue....... The repair shop got 12 -13 k from me over the last 2 years and it was still having issues. Finally glad to be done with that POS!!!!


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*.*

i have seen trucks go in the water at boat ramps before :thumbsup:


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

I hate to hear all you guys having to dump all of your fishing money into your truck. My brother-in-law had a 6.0 and he was having trouble his also. If I remember correctly his was leaking oil at the rocker boxes. I just replaced the fuel pump on my 01 f350 7.3! I can't complain at all my has been good to me for sure. You can't beat the 7.3!


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

just add diesel.....


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

all you have to do is plug it in when it gets cold it will start right up


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess I have the exception. I have a 04 and pull the boat, hay, and drive it on family outings. With the exception of changing the turbo charger, never had an issue with it. Gets phenomenal fuel milage as well.


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

I could work on it for you, but it would include a can of gas and matches. Seriously, you might want to keep the truck and that is low mileage, but you will have fuel delivery system problems and they will end up costing you big. Get rid of it as fast as you can. 7.3 powerstoke and 12 valve cummins are the only way to go.


----------



## skint back (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a 04 king ranch 6.0 ..I have pulled large trailers with it since I bought it with little or no problems..I plug it in during cold months to overcome the slow cold starts and have had the usual fuel filter issues associated with diesels...other than that ZERO problems:thumbsup:


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

check your GPR glow plug relay. your GPS should be fine, go on powerstroke.org to get info on this


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

dockmaster said:


> just add a transmission.....


its a shame to waste such a mechanical masterpiece inside the belly of those pitiful trucks


----------



## hotshot (Jun 5, 2009)

i have a 7.3 but every time i have had any issue, these guys have been spot on in helping me diagnose it. http://www.thedieselstop.com/forums/

you should get a free account here and ask your questions. they have saved me a couple of times .


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

Mine was a 1st generation '03......JUNK!  loved that truck, just too many problems. Mine was leaking from the both head gaskets and the egr valve was thrash. Yes you can fix it, but it's gonna cost you a bundle. If you gonna keep it a long time, do the head studs, nes head gaskets and the egr delete. That will set you back about $2500 in parts. You can do the studs without pulling the cab, but you need to remove front cab mounts and jack the front of the cab up to get the heads out of there. Good luck, bro.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

marmidor said:


> I hate to hear all you guys having to dump all of your fishing money into your truck. My brother-in-law had a 6.0 and he was having trouble his also. If I remember correctly his was leaking oil at the rocker boxes. I just replaced the fuel pump on my 01 f350 7.3! I can't complain at all my has been good to me for sure. You can't beat the 7.3!


Hey, Marmidor! I saw that truck being towed down Mobile Hwy last Sunday behind a Suburban!!!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh it's like that huh slayer........I think that is the same truck I use to pull my boat to the ramp when I had to take "SOMEBODY" 5 gallons of gas to the pass............HAHAHAHA you know you my brodda from anotha motha!! Thanks for the tow!! You do know my truck was fine I was just giving us a reason to stand on the side of the road and drink beer!!!!


----------



## presnells (Dec 19, 2010)

love my 2003. 190,000 miles. replaced injectors under warranty and have been good ever since


----------



## DropB (Feb 4, 2011)

your hard start could be from a bad glow plug relay. usually they'll throw code and tell you its a bad bank, you can quick diagnose it by switching the bank relays and it'll throw code for the other side.


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Bump_N_Twitch said:


> its a shame to waste such a mechanical masterpiece inside the belly of those pitiful trucks


That is why I put one of those mechanical masterpieces in this. 93 1st generation Cummins, well over 500k and still running strong.

Daxman, Hotshot is right, those diesel forums can save you tons of money and there is enough information to walk you through any repair you need to do.


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks guys, it hasnt set off an engine light yet, so i will wait and see what happens. I will also check out the sites you guys recommended. I appreciate all the feedback.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

im a member on a couple ford truck forums but none of them are diesel-based. we have a 04 6.0 thats been very good until it hit 200k and now its startin to be a problem


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

www.superdutydiesel.com.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

Cast-N-Call said:


> That is why I put one of those mechanical masterpieces in this. 93 1st generation Cummins, well over 500k and still running strong.


i can tell that trucks a hoss lol. we had a 94 f350 4x4 with the 7.3 and a 5spd. came with 4.56 gears from the factory. and i dont think ive ever seen it without at least 8 tons hooked to the bumper. we sold it with well over 300k (odometer broke) and i still see it from time to time around town. the guy pulls a 30 foot cow trailer with it


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

marmidor said:


> Oh it's like that huh slayer........I think that is the same truck I use to pull my boat to the ramp when I had to take "SOMEBODY" 5 gallons of gas to the pass............HAHAHAHA you know you my brodda from anotha motha!! Thanks for the tow!! You do know my truck was fine I was just giving us a reason to stand on the side of the road and drink beer!!!!


That's right!!! Just make sure you gas in your boat for the tourney!!!


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

pm me i worked on them (trucks) at ecua for 14 years


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

the 6.0's are only 8 years old...lol


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Never had trouble. I keep mine on the farm plugged in.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

i said i worked on trucks at ecua 14 years, was garage supervisor 20years. worked on all heavy equipment d9,s down, every diesel made. worked highline construction 3 years, .


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

on a ford, one glow plug will keep it from cranking, there is also a glow plug controler. there is a fitting on fuel filter that looks like a valve stem on inner tube. it holds pressure to inj pump. cheap part. took me 2 years to figure that one out, had to go jump it off every monday.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

i wasnt tryin to sound like a smartass lol. but i always gotta throw my useless 2 cents in


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

*dont worry*

I need :laughing:someone to keep me straight Ive been retired between 5 to 7 years, lost track of time.


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

*world ford?*



Diesel said:


> I had the same problem with my 07 two weeks ago then it would not start. Turned out it was a fuse and short in the wiring harness...they fixed it for free even though not under warranty... It was hard to cold start...then it would not start...sounds like the same problem.


 fixed for free out of warranty? i have a 04 thay did head gaskets on in nov 10 started leaking coolant out the back of the right head first of june 11 cracked head tough [email protected]@another 2600$have several of these in our fleet i cant keep them fixed ford cant fix them or stand behind them the motor wont last beyond 150k and ford rebuilds (10000$)wont go 50000 imoho and experance


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

People say the same thing about ficht engines, too. Mine has 400 hours on it and runs like it's new, just like everybody else I know who has the same motor.

Bottom line is, sometimes the bear eats you and sometimes you eat the bear.


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

ficht ?


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

*the bear*

yep and my hams are gone


----------



## bonehead senior (Jan 23, 2011)

If it's not a 7.3 jack it up and put a duramax under it


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

if i was gonna go through all the trouble of doin an engine swap it wouldnt be with a duramax lol. cummins FTW!


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

tonyd said:


> fixed for free out of warranty? i have a 04 thay did head gaskets on in nov 10 started leaking coolant out the back of the right head first of june 11 cracked head tough [email protected]@another 2600$have several of these in our fleet i cant keep them fixed ford cant fix them or stand behind them the motor wont last beyond 150k and ford rebuilds (10000$)wont go 50000 imoho and experance



What can I say they fixed it for free... this is my second 6.0 the first one ran great 'till I totaled it. The problem was the 6.0 was a great engine as designed by International. Problem was it was outclassed by GM and Cummins, HP wise when introduced. Ford bumped it up and problems ensued. Not enough head studs, too far apart, etc. Do the head studs, black onyx gaskets and EGR delete kit and you have a much more bulletproof package. The 7.3's are incredible but the 6.0's with the variable geometry Turbo will outperform them. Read DieselPower, GM and Cummins have their associated issues as well, different Strokes for different folks. My dream package, a 7.3 with an Allison tranny........


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

^i can tell by your username that you know a lot about this subject...


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Yea Diesel, i agree. I have had mine for about a month now and i love it. I plan on doing the head gaskets and egr delete. Actually i heard the egr will set the engine light on so after i do it i need to get a programmer for it. Anyways, im not pulling anything with it so hopefully it will go the distance for awhile. Although with the history of the 6.0 im expecting to have a few issues.


----------

